# Alder Wood ??



## Big Mack (Jan 23, 2011)

Has anyone have any alder wood for sale???I would like some 8x8x3";8x8x4"for bowls and 10x2" for platters.I would like with the red and a little blue in it if you have.Let me know,how much,and shipping to Spartanburg S.C. 29302.Thanks Mack


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Do you mean Box Elder? (This is the only one I know that has red -- usually called "Flame Box Elder".)

Check out WoodBarter.com, there's a guy called Kevin (he's the admin over there) who has a supply of wonderful stuff.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

duncsuss said:


> Do you mean Box Elder? (This is the only one I know that has red -- usually called "Flame Box Elder".)
> 
> Check out WoodBarter.com, there's a guy called Kevin (he's the admin over there) who has a supply of wonderful stuff.



I wouldnt say Kevin has a supply, I would say he has more of a forrest of FBE


----------



## Big Mack (Jan 23, 2011)

duncsuss said:


> Do you mean Box Elder? (This is the only one I know that has red -- usually called "Flame Box Elder".)
> 
> Check out WoodBarter.com, there's a guy called Kevin (he's the admin over there) who has a supply of wonderful stuff.


 
"Flame Box Elder" is what I want.I looked up the difference in elder wood and alder wood,and there is a difference.I knew that this spelling would come up sooner or later.I found that elder wood is a black wood from Asia,and alder wood is a North Americian wood.I hope that is the way I read this.Thanks for your help.Mack
Well,I just found another site that says ,box elder is from Noth Americia.I am confussed,so FLAMED BOX ELDER it is;Mack


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Big Mack said:


> "Flame Box Elder" is what I want.I looked up the difference in elder wood and alder wood,and there is a difference.I knew that this spelling would come up sooner or later.I found that elder wood is a black wood from Asia,and alder wood is a North Americian wood.I hope that is the way I read this.Thanks for your help.Mack
> Well,I just found another site that says ,box elder is from Noth Americia.I am confussed,so FLAMED BOX ELDER it is;Mack


Box elder is one of the species commonly grouped under "soft maple".

The nice stuff has the red flame from a fungus.

If you are interested this link explains the difference between hard maple and soft maple. I was looking this up when I found that Box Elder was one of the soft maple species.

http://www.wood-database.com/wood-articles/differences-between-hard-maple-and-soft-maple/


----------



## Big Mack (Jan 23, 2011)

Dave,thanks for the info,comes in handy;Mack:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Mack (Jan 23, 2011)

I found some flamed box elder in N.C. mountains on Sat.I bought two big pieces.Mack


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> Box elder is one of the species commonly grouped under "soft maple".
> 
> The nice stuff has the red flame from a fungus.
> 
> ...


 
I have been wondering what the differences were between hard and soft maple, and thanks to my new search method using quotes, it led me right to this. 

Thanks again, Dave.


----------



## chriskoww (Jun 6, 2011)

Big Mack said:


> I found some flamed box elder in N.C. mountains on Sat.I bought two big pieces.Mack


Are you sure that's FBE? Mine looks like this


----------

